# Brinksway Air Raid Shelter, Stockport



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Was amazed with this place, like a step back in time and quite mind blowing to imagine having to bed down in there.

Tunnels go for quite a distance and it could be easy to get lost if you dont know your way around:


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - Report - Stockport*

Love the colours in the tunnels. excellent. What are those large pipes on the right hand side in pic 3? At first I thought it was primitive toilets, with no partitions separating them. Till I saw the other large pipe further down into the tunnel, those hadn't been damaged. any ideas what they were used for? (the pipes i mean lol).

Not seen pics of these air raid shelters before.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - Report - Stockport*

Very nice, looks a good place to explore.

S


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - Report - Stockport*



smileysal said:


> Love the colours in the tunnels. excellent. What are those large pipes on the right hand side in pic 3? At first I thought it was primitive toilets, with no partitions separating them. Till I saw the other large pipe further down into the tunnel, those hadn't been damaged. any ideas what they were used for? (the pipes i mean lol).
> 
> Not seen pics of these air raid shelters before.
> 
> ...



Those are toilets mate, there used to be partitions, but they are long gone now


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - Report - Stockport*



sheep2405 said:


> Very nice, looks a good place to explore.
> 
> S



These tunnels are immense and to be frank, proceed with caution, very easy to get lost and the ait does get thin in part


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - Report - Stockport*

aah, cheers, thought they were at first, then changed my mind. 

 Sal


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - Report - Stockport*

These are very near to me, 

I've been to the officially opened ones on Chestergate which look very similar.

I knew there were some other shelters in Stockport but heard they had been bricked up.


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - Report - Stockport*



Richard Davies said:


> These are very near to me,
> 
> I've been to the officially opened ones on Chestergate which look very similar.
> 
> I knew there were some other shelters in Stockport but heard they had been bricked up.



PM me and Ill give you exact details if you like mate


----------



## grimreaper (Feb 11, 2008)

just post one of my pics. probly my favorite one from down here


----------



## King Al (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool stuff, The Toilet is fantastic,


----------



## smileysal (Feb 11, 2008)

Like that tunnel GR, looks a lot like the cave systems in Nottingham. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## ulstertower (May 10, 2008)

*Brinksway Air Raid Shelter*

Please, Please, Please, can somebody help me to find how to acess the Brinksway Air Raid Shelter and the Dodge Hill Air Raid Shelter as I have no idea where the access points are? I have looked all over the internet and can't find the directions. Please, Please, Please Guys


----------



## Bishop (May 10, 2008)

If anyone wants to help Ulstertower then please do it via PM. No discussion of access or security here please.


----------



## ulstertower (May 16, 2008)

*Help No Longer Needed*



Bishop said:


> If anyone wants to help Ulstertower then please do it via PM. No discussion of access or security here please.



I found it my-self


----------



## ulstertower (May 18, 2008)

*Here are the pics of my first time in Blinksway Air Raid Shelter*


----------



## Foxylady (May 19, 2008)

Cracking photos, Ulstertower. Love that old lantern.


----------



## ulstertower (May 20, 2008)

*Just For You!!*

Thanks Foxylady.... here are some more just for you


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2008)

Superb stuff! Those first two of the wheels especially.


----------



## Neosea (May 20, 2008)

Cracking photo's. Looks like a good explore.


----------



## ulstertower (May 20, 2008)

*Good explore*



Neosea said:


> Cracking photo's. Looks like a good explore.



Neosea it is indeed a good explore. For example, I found my-self walking around every corner of it and saying to my-self "there is a shot", "there is a shot" etc...


----------

